

Google mulling carrier rev share to popularize Google Wallet - ryanhuff
http://arstechnica.com/#!/gadgets/news/2012/03/google-mulling-carrier-rev-share-to-popularize-google-wallet.ars

======
ryanhuff
I understand this is a challenging area for Google, but establishing deeper
ties with the carriers, and strengthening consumer dependence in them makes me
sad.

